# Vietnam War KIA Database



## tomahawk6 (20 Apr 2008)

A great resource for anyone interested in Vietnam KIA's.

By Unit:
http://www.virtualwall.org/iUnitsA.htm

http://www.virtualwall.org/docs/vwdbase.htm


----------

